# I wish there was something



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

that wasn't a cigarette
and wasn't alcohol
that made social situations
easier

.
.

-end


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Self-esteem? Self-confidence? Massive great breasts?


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Ecstasy? Xanax?


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Scattered said:


> Ecstasy? Xanax?


I took someone's prescription xanax once... felt absolutely nothing... is it something that becomes effective with time?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

I know what makes social situations easier:

-Not being social at all!

-I can relate to about 1.5% of humanity. Even those with similar interests as me I have a hard time relating to. I had about 3 friends during high school and I never desired to have any more.

-I am a great actor and can get along with just about anybody. That's all being social to me is, it's acting. I even put on different accents with certain people. I can speak southern, bronx, british, australian, californian, Chicagoan. So in essence, I find that acting helps when you absolutely must be social. It takes the edge off.

But really, don't be social at all. That is the perfect remedy for your ailment. Throw out your marlboros, dump your budweiser down the kitchen sink, and cuddle up in your room and convert into a full time recluse!

Back to my room to read comic books and penthouse while gorging down a tub of mint chocolate chip ice cream. yummmmmm


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

Wow, what a great way to adjust to mankind Pure Narcotic! I hardly get along with anyone, but I'm too poor an actress to hide it. Student theatre, what a waste.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Recluses Unite! ....in silent desperation.

Edit: Try Haagan-Dazs Vanilla Bean. Good shit.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Ha
Yes, I've figured this one out.
Minus the icecream
I'm diabetic


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

Diabetic? That sucks. I bet the sugar free ice cream tastes pretty bad, huh?

"Recluses unite." Good one! I think we should all unite somwhere, ya know, have a convention of some sort somewhere. We could have it in someones basement, where we would all hide in the corner and not talk to each other while we wallowed in our own misery.

Actually, I don't think that'd be the case. I've met a few Dpers/recluses and it was like meeting a long lost brother/sister. The bond between whackos can be pretty strong, even though it's not real and just imaginary.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Actually, I don't think that'd be the case. I've met a few Dpers/recluses and it was like meeting a long lost brother/sister. The bond between whackos can be pretty strong, even though it's not real and just imaginary.


That's interesting. I feel I would still be in the corner chewing my fingernails off.


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

> Actually, I don't think that'd be the case. I've met a few Dpers/recluses and it was like meeting a long lost brother/sister. The bond between whackos can be pretty strong, even though it's not real and just imaginary.


Too bad I didn't feel that way even when I was in the mental hospital for three and a half months last summer. There was a girl suffering from dissociation and yet it felt like we don't have anything in common. I thought she seemed very judgemental so I was just afraid of her. Plus she was probably smarter than me. Anyway, life sucks.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

maria said:


> > Actually, I don't think that'd be the case. I've met a few Dpers/recluses and it was like meeting a long lost brother/sister. The bond between whackos can be pretty strong, even though it's not real and just imaginary.
> 
> 
> Too bad I didn't feel that way even when I was in the mental hospital for three and a half months last summer. There was a girl suffering from dissociation and yet it felt like we don't have anything in common. I thought she seemed very judgemental so I was just afraid of her. Plus she was probably smarter than me. Anyway, life sucks.


3 1/2 months? Woah, that must have been terrible. I visited someone in one once and it was the most depressing place ever.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

How miserably wonderful. I can just see you all, doing the Thorazine shuffle behind Scattered's tattered banner of depression and nihilism, down some dark steps into a self-imposed oblivion.

:evil:

I was in a great mood until I read this post. I don't like any of you anymore, and I especially hate your pessimism. :evil:


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

The problem is in your premise. You need to learn to drink alchohol again. I can do it, so can you.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Axel19 said:


> The problem is in your premise. You need to learn to drink alchohol again. I can do it, so can you.


I can't drink for other reasons right now so I'm going to have to resort to something else.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Did you ever stop drinking Axel? Because for me it used to make my dr worse, so I stopped completely but now I'm thinking I need to try it again.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

> How miserably wonderful. I can just see you all, doing the Thorazine shuffle behind Scattered's tattered banner of depression and nihilism, down some dark steps into a self-imposed oblivion.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

It's probably the wrong word, but perhaps you might want to try "practice". The more acquainted you become with your friends, the less anxiety you feel. The same goes for being with strangers. You might try forcing yourself to get a job where you have to talk to people all the time, for example.

Unless, of course, you genuinely do enjoy being a recluse. I don't know how you people manage it since any ind of even limited isolation for a couple of days is enough to send me down depression lane.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

It is a self-reinforcing cycle. Sometimes I'm not willing to go through with it because it seems that life itself is fucked, and if I do make some headway, I'll realize that there is nothing on the other side. That mental illness is a justified reaction to a world that, even when looked at optimistically, doesn't offer a hell of alot.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

I disagree. I think the world's a shit place, in many if not most ways, but I still fail to see how it's somehow "justified" or "makes sense" to be depressed as a result.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

> Did you ever stop drinking Axel? Because for me it used to make my dr worse, so I stopped completely but now I'm thinking I need to try it again.


Well we're all different, obviously. Hangovers are always a bit of a pain, lawya make me depressed and dp'ed. However I know it is being caused by the hangover and will go away by the evening, so it isn't a big deal.
As for being drunk, it's always fun these days, I think I'm just far too experienced to start panicking.
I think you should perhaps give it a go, getting drunk is fun.


----------

